# Yanmar tractor salvage



## PerryTurner (7 mo ago)

Looking for some links to tractor salvage sites or locations that would have ym2000 compatible parts.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Some dude up in Washington State.

Hoyt maybe. He's near Olympia but a bit south and off to the west a touch.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

[email protected] | Wiki


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> [email protected]or-owners.groups.io | Wiki


Exactly.



PerryTurner said:


> Looking for some links to tractor salvage sites or locations that would have ym2000 compatible parts.


We try to keep the information updated. In 2020 we lost the KY Salvage yard. The others are still viable.

Hoye, Sheaffer's, Fredricks have several parted tractors, another place has 10 tractor salvage yards across the USA. Then there is CraigsList with private owners offering entire non-running machines too. So of our Yanmar community drove over 500 miles one-way to have a complete parts tractor.

As for a Gray Market YM2000, it shares parts with the YM1900 and the YM2000 has a twin in the US/CANADA/UK market as the YM240.


----------



## Ebb (Feb 15, 2019)

JuneBug Green . Eastern nc. Ain't nothing cheap there but he has most everything.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

PerryTurner said:


> Looking for some links to tractor salvage sites or locations that would have ym2000 compatible parts.


Try here, they are in the USA. 






Tractor Salvage | Old Tractor Parts | Dixon, IL


320 Palmyra Rd, Dixon, IL 61021 - Sheaffer's Town & Country Tractors Inc. - FREE pricing and estimates. Used American and Japanese tractor parts.




www.japanesetractorparts.com


----------

